# Sicherer Remote Zugriff



## Duderhino (29 Januar 2009)

Mit unsere Software "JMC-Conciliator" ist eine Verbindung zu Geraeten / oder SW-Installationen auch dann moeglich, wenn diese sich hinter einer Firewall befinden, die *alle eingehenden *Verbindungen blockiert. 

Wir setzen dabei sowohl auf der Client als auch auf der Host Seite lediglich voraus, dass Port 80/443 *ausgehend *(zu unsere DMZ hin) geoeffnet ist. 

Die Verbindungen Client/DMZ und Host/DMZ sind jeweils mit eigenen Zertifikaten gesichert wobei die DMZ auf Basis der Zertifikate entscheidet, welcher Client mit welchem Host kommunizieren darf.

Da sowohl auf Client als auch auf Host Seite ausschliesslich ausgehende Verbindungen auf Standard Ports benutzt werden, ist es mit JMC-Conciliator moeglich ohne jede Aenderung der Firewall Einstellungen, zB eine S7 die sich hinter einer Kunden Firewall befindet aus der Ferne zu steuern und zu bedienen .... 

Weitere Information finden sich unter 

www.jmc-conciliator.com. 

Gerne bin ich auch bereit Fragen hier im Forum oder direkt an thomas.schreiner@i-room.ch / +41-41-7990212 zu beantworten.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen aus des Schweiz

Thomas Schreiner


----------



## Duderhino (5 Februar 2009)

Duderhino schrieb:


> Mit unsere Software "JMC-Conciliator" ist eine Verbindung zu Geraeten / oder SW-Installationen auch dann moeglich, wenn diese sich hinter einer Firewall befinden, die *alle eingehenden *Verbindungen blockiert.
> 
> Wir setzen dabei sowohl auf der Client als auch auf der Host Seite lediglich voraus, dass Port 80/443 *ausgehend *(zu unsere DMZ hin) geoeffnet ist.
> 
> ...


 

Eine kleine Ergaenzung 

Wir haben heute verschiedene OPC Server getestet und festgestellt, dass unser Conciliator sich im Prinzip auch als OPC Tunnel eignet. Die DCOM Konfiguration ist zwar nicht ganz so trivial, es ergibt sich aber der Vorteil einer SSL gesicherten Verbindung, die nicht abgehoert werden kann.


----------

